# Spinnenweben?



## TheManOfFire (30. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute.
Weiss jemand von euch wie ich Spinnenweben mit Photoshop mache?


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab´mal Mr. google gefragt...und der hat größtenteils nur Mist gefunden...allerdings kannst du bestimmt mit etwas Phantasie hier mit was anfangen...

http://www.geocities.com/xw_xtreamweb/Tutorials/Spiderweb/index.htm


----------



## schneeWITCHen (30. Juli 2004)

es gibt dazu irgendwo nen tut.... frag mich nur nich wo ^^

aber eigentlich isses ziehmlich einfach...  man muss mithilfe von einer linie und eines filters eine spirale erzeugen (wie genau weiss ich leider nichmehr...)... dann zieht man von der mitte der spirale aus mehrere linie nach aussen und zieht neue linien an den punkten der spirale entlang... nachher blendet man die spirale aus... 
das sieht dann nachher ungefähr so aus(hintergrund) : 
http://www.chaosworks.org/grafiken/design/hexenkessel43.jpg

edit: 

habs tut gefunden:  http://graphics4all.de/tut_spezial03.php


----------



## TheManOfFire (31. Juli 2004)

Danke leutz.


----------

